# Eric Johnson is Flash Gordon



## Whitestar (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, its official, Canadian actor Eric Johnson has been cast as the new Flash Gordon in the upcoming tv series produced by the Sci-Fi Channel. The tv series is slated to premiere in August. 

*Johnson Is Flash Gordon*

Eric Johnson (Smallville) has landed the title role in SCI FI Channel's upcoming original series Flash Gordon, the network announced. The 22-hour series updates the comic-strip franchise and is slated for an August premiere. Johnson will play space-traveling adventurer Gordon, who is joined by companions Dale Arden and Dr. Hans Zarkov. Ordinary people thrust into extraordinary circumstances, they find themselves as Earth's last line of defense against the forces of the merciless dictator Ming. 

Peter Hume wrote the first two episodes, which will be directed by Rick Rosenthal (Smallville). Production is to begin May 1 in Vancouver, Canada. 

Flash is being produced by Reunion Pictures under an agreement with King Features Syndicate, which owns the franchise. RHI Entertainment's Robert Halmi Sr. and Robert Halmi Jr. (SCI FI 's Legend of Earthsea) are executive-producing, with Hume also expected to executive-produce. Matthew O'Connor and Tom Rowe produce. 

Canadian actor Johnson is perhaps best known for his role as Whitney Fordman on Smallville, a character he portrayed from 2001 to 2004. 

Casting is under way for the other roles. Flash Gordon was created in 1934 by Alex Raymond. 


http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=2&id=41050

Hmmm.... I must admit that I'm looking forward to this one because it was one of the main inspirations for George Lucas to create Star Wars. Furthermore, the fact that its being produced in Canada makes me think that this version will at least be good or decent. We'll see! Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Ice fyre (May 18, 2007)

Hmmmm, this looks interesting, quite frankly SCI-FI channel are usually good for their mini series.  

A bit worrying for us Evil Overlords though!


----------



## Steve Jordan (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, after seeing the first episode on SciFi last night, you have to color me singularly unimpressed.  And this is not simply the rant of someone who refuses to accept anyone but Buster Crabbe in the role... it was just dry as toast, and about as tasteless.

Although updating the story to present a "rift" in space between Earth and Mongo was interesting, the rest is predictable and lame.  The dialog was unfortunately wooden, making it hard to tell whether anyone in the production can act at all.  

Even the unfortunate similarities between my name and his did not help my mood.  (And I also used the nickname "Flash"--briefly-- in college!  Another story.  You won't hear it.)

After a particularly bad _Dr. Who_, it made for a lousy night for sci fi.


----------



## Lucien21 (Aug 12, 2007)

It was a seriously bad first episode and one that will make me not watch another second of it.

I can't believe that this was greenlit for 22 episodes.


----------



## Joe Meils (Dec 8, 2008)

All I can say is, thank God this one died a quick and painful death! Flash Gordon without rocketships? WTF were they thinking? I, and no one else had any interest in watching "Stargate: Mongo"


----------

